# Beretta CX4 part



## WLB (4 mo ago)

I bought a new CX4 and found this little part in the case. Does anyone know what this part is? See Photos:


















I bought a new CX4 and found a little metal part


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Unless I am just missing it - when I look at the diagram of all the parts in the CX4 - I don't see that part. Look here:



https://www.brownells.co.uk/Schematics/Beretta/Rifles/Beretta-CX4-Schematic



You can go ask here as well: Beretta Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## jack918 (May 15, 2014)

I own a CX4, and while I have not done a complete disassembly, I do not recognize that as a CX4 part.


----------



## WLB (4 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Unless I am just missing it - when I look at the diagram of all the parts in the CX4 - I don't see that part. Look here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could not find anything. It was in the case with the sight adjustment tool. Perhaps, an assembly line clip that accidently fell into the case????


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Show us a photo of your CX4 

What optic do you have on it?


----------



## WLB (4 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Show us a photo of your CX4
> 
> What optic do you have on it?


I just started working on it. This is today's look. Vortex RDO, Beretta shroud, front drop-down grip, flashlight and one Beretta spacer at the rear.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

WLB said:


> I just started working on it. This is today's look. Vortex RDO, Beretta shroud, front drop-down grip, flashlight and one Beretta spacer at the rear.
> View attachment 22094


Nice!


----------

